# New Thread????



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Teresa started a new thread today on Hydrocephalus - it's an excellent thread and it was suggested that it be stickied.

We are trying to tidy up the sticky areas as they will soon be a full page long in some sections and a lot are almost copies of others.

What we are thinking of doing is putting in a Pet Health sticky - there's an excellent site which has pages of information on all sorts of conditions that can affect our pets - so we will put that first and then a list of conditions with a link to the relevant threads on here - threads can be added as we go along and the thread should in time become the first point of reference for anyone looking for info on any condition - sometimes threads are made which are excellent and they just get lost in the forum. 

What do you guys think? and are there any threads that immediately spring to mind as being good to link on to it ? - each condition could have two or three threads added.

Here's an idea of what it might look like - with links to be added of course

*Pet Health –*

This site has a great selection of articles on just about every condition that a dog could have

The Pet Web Library

The Pet Web Library

As well as looking at the articles on the above site - some of the conditions are discussed in threads on Chihuahua People, such as –

Hydrocephalus – _provide link to TLI's thread_

Hypoglycaemia - _add links_

Luxating Patella - _add links
_
And adding other threads and conditions to this post as they come up


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds good to me


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

much more organized and easier to find when needed. Good job!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Thanks 

We could add Neutering/Spaying under it as well


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Yea, sounds like a good idea to me too.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Or you could have a new category for Chihuahua Health, like we have chat, questions, breeding, etc. And then we could put the health stuff under the new heading. It might be an easier place to find health related questions if its all in one area instead of under questions or chat, which tend to fill up with all kinds of information.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I thought about that too tracy. I like it.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I love the idea since I do frequently refer to the health, first aid and home care threads on here. I did add one about mammary gland tumors and I have related sites to go with it. I mentioned that I would like to see it made as a sticky and some of the members agreed as well. Thought it might be helpful since there are many female chis here.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/54386-mammary-gland-tumors.html

Feel free to eliminate the opening post on it and any of the personal posts if you want just the informational part.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Or you could have a new category for Chihuahua Health, like we have chat, questions, breeding, etc. And then we could put the health stuff under the new heading. It might be an easier place to find health related questions if its all in one area instead of under questions or chat, which tend to fill up with all kinds of information.


Great Minds think alike and all that - we had put a request to Yung to make a new section just waiting for him to log in again.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> I love the idea since I do frequently refer to the health, first aid and home care threads on here. I did add one about mammary gland tumors and I have related sites to go with it. I mentioned that I would like to see it made as a sticky and some of the members agreed as well. Thought it might be helpful since there are many female chis here.
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/54386-mammary-gland-tumors.html
> 
> Feel free to eliminate the opening post on it and any of the personal posts if you want just the informational part.


Just read over this thread again - I hadn't seen your request to sticky it - it's a brilliant thread and will definitely be added  
Glad to hear Hannah is home and doing well, you must be delighted to be this far and have the op over.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

The new thread has been added.
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/54673-chihuahua-health.html#post748821

Hopefully early next week we will have a new health section


----------

